# Jahng Bong...Ssang Nat...Jee Pong Ee...



## ShaolinWolf (May 28, 2004)

So, I don't know about other TKD arts in this area, but has anyone here in ATA gotten into Master Club? I joined some time back and  I really enjoy. We have the Jahng Bong(Bo staff). I know the whole set of strikes, sparring segments, one-steps and I know about 11 or 12 moves of the mid-range Jahng Bong form. I learned other stuff from the instructor work outs, too. 

Anyways, we will be learning more weapons come October when the Fall Nationals are held in Orlando, FL. Only like 2 hrs from us at disney's Wide World of Sports Complex. There are seminars of course. The weapons my instructors are aiming at are the Ssang Nat(double Kama) and the Jee Pong Ee(The Cane). Can't wait!

Anyways, any of you had experience with any of the other weapons? The weapons Our school teaches are the Jahng Bong, the Ssang Jeol Bong(chucks), and the Bahng Mahng Ee(short stick). We teach double Ssang Jeol bong and Double Bahng Mahng Ee at 2nd Degree because there are forms for those and they count as mid terms. We also do a bit of Knife defense too!

The weapons in ATA are these:

Single Ssahng Jeol Bong 
Double Ssahng Jeol Bong
Single Bahng Mahng Ee 
Double Bahng Mahng Ee
Jee Pahng Ee 
Jahng Bong - Mid Range 
Jahng Bong - Long Range
Sam Dan Bong  
Gum Do 
Ssang Nat
Knife Throwing 

:asian:


----------



## Jion (May 29, 2004)

I flipped through the student manual for a friend who was an ATA 2nd dan...  I nearly laughed out loud when I saw that one of the weapons was called "Big Knife."  All of the others have Korean names - jang bong, ssang bong, etc... and then there's "Big Knife."  I'm not being mean here - it was just truly funny.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 29, 2004)

Yeah, I know. You'd think they could have at least put it in Korean...LOL. Oh well, It's also the Kinfe Throwing in English. 


:asian:


----------



## kwanjang (May 30, 2004)

ShaolinWolf said:
			
		

> Single Ssahng Jeol Bong
> Double Ssahng Jeol Bong



Hello SW:
Single Ssahng Jeol Bong is a contradiction in terms.  Ssahng means double.  Nice to see you have a wide array of Korean weapons in your school.  Unusual in TKD.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (May 30, 2004)

kwanjang said:
			
		

> Hello SW:
> Single Ssahng Jeol Bong is a contradiction in terms. Ssahng means double. Nice to see you have a wide array of Korean weapons in your school. Unusual in TKD.


I know. Ssang is 2 or double. Jeol Bong is something like stick and rope or something. The Ssang just means the two sticks of the chuck. I know in Japanese, nunchaku translates Rice Flail, so maybe something to do with that only translated in Korean. 

And, yes, ATA does have alot of TKD weapons. TKD traditionally doesn't have weapons. The bo staff and chucks are about the only ones I've ever seen in other TKD schools.

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (May 30, 2004)

ShaolinWolf said:
			
		

> I know. Ssang is 2 or double. Jeol Bong is something like stick and rope or something. The Ssang just means the two sticks of the chuck. I know in Japanese, nunchaku translates Rice Flail, so maybe something to do with that only translated in Korean.
> 
> And, yes, ATA does have alot of TKD weapons. TKD traditionally doesn't have weapons. The bo staff and chucks are about the only ones I've ever seen in other TKD schools.
> 
> :asian:


 They also have the short sticks, karma's,and I have seen Sinea's used in other schools, not saying traditional, but have seen them there... One school even charges $75.00 a month extra for a one hr. course each week
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but you know some people believe they must pay high dollar for great instruction....This instructor learns from video tapes and seminars so he can teach these few high dollar students, they do not know he learning as he is teaching them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













...... God Bless America and those unaware students....


----------



## kwanjang (May 30, 2004)

Ha, I see how you use the term.  In most schools, the Juhl Bong (rope staff) is already thought to have two sticks connected by the rope, hence the use of Ssahng is often used when two weapons are used.  Since there IS a single rope staff (one stick on the end of a rope), I can see your definition make sense.  Never too old to learn.


----------



## NW Boiler (Jun 1, 2004)

Masters Club member here!  I like the weapons...adds a new dimension to things!


----------



## kwanjang (Jun 1, 2004)

As you said.  It gives martial art training a whole new dimension when it is introduced at the appropriate time in your training.  Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Jun 2, 2004)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> They also have the short sticks, karma's,and I have seen Sinea's used in other schools, not saying traditional, but have seen them there... One school even charges $75.00 a month extra for a one hr. course each week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well actually, the protech system is pretty new and you do need to go to alot of seminars, but there is alot of learning from the tapes that goes on in alot of ATA schools. The instructors go away to other schools too for a day and learn from those higher ranking instructors who learned from the Masters. The masters are on the tapes showing all the techniques and all. I know a good book or video is useless when learning your technique and all, but that's why they go away to other instructors so they can critique.

Short Stick - Bahng Mahng Ee
Kamas - Ssang Nat

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 2, 2004)

ShaolinWolf said:
			
		

> Well actually, the protech system is pretty new and you do need to go to alot of seminars, but there is alot of learning from the tapes that goes on in alot of ATA schools. The instructors go away to other schools too for a day and learn from those higher ranking instructors who learned from the Masters. The masters are on the tapes showing all the techniques and all. I know a good book or video is useless when learning your technique and all, but that's why they go away to other instructors so they can critique.
> 
> Short Stick - Bahng Mahng Ee
> Kamas - Ssang Nat
> ...


Thank you for the imput, dosent change my view but welcome into my knowledge.......God Bless America


----------



## XxTKDPenguinxX (Aug 5, 2004)

IN our school, we have came up with several free-styles for our color belts over the past year.  Some of these I personally have competed with in tournament.

Single Ssahng Jeol Bong - 1st Degree and free-style color belt
Double Ssahng Jeol Bong - 1st Degree and free-style color belt
Single Bahng Mahng Ee - 2nd Degree and free-style color belt
Double Bahng Mahng Ee - 2nd Degree and free-style color belt
Jee Pahng Ee - just starting (chief instructor receintly received 4th Degree)
Jahng Bong - Mid Range - 3rd Degree and color belt free style 
Gum Do - Just starting to work with
Ssang Nat - 2nd Degrees and Free-Style for color belts
Knife defense
Gun defense
Ground Fighting
Krav Maga
Filipino Knife Fighting


----------

